# Phragmipedium andreettae



## JPMC (Aug 7, 2011)

This is the first phrag. that I have been able to flower. I bought it from Ecuagenera in the hopes that it could tolerate my warmer indoor temperatures. Thankfully, it seems to like them. It's hard to photograph well because it is such a light shade of pink. The flower is about 1.25 inches across and the plant is about 3 inches high and 6 inches across. The top photo is taken in less light than the bottom photo.






[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 7, 2011)

looks groovy!
what are your temps?


----------



## Shiva (Aug 7, 2011)

A darker background or a photo taken outside with a green background would solve the problem. As it is, it's a very nice flower. One of the best I've seen of this species.


----------



## JPMC (Aug 7, 2011)

likespaphs said:


> looks groovy!
> what are your temps?



Thanks.

In the summer the day time temp. is 85-90F and about 70F at night. Winter temps are about 5-10F cooler.


----------



## JPMC (Aug 7, 2011)

Shiva said:


> A darker background or a photo taken outside with a green background would solve the problem. As it is, it's a very nice flower. One of the best I've seen of this species.



Thanks. I tried taking it outside, but it was more washed out than this. The darker background only made it worse. I think that it's because I'm using the digital macro setting to catch detail.


----------



## Shiva (Aug 7, 2011)

Send it to me and I'll send you a better picture. oke:


----------



## phrag guy (Aug 7, 2011)

very nice to see


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 7, 2011)

nice, and amazing that this is your first phrag to flower 

where did you get it?


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 7, 2011)

Cool blooming.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm glad to know this is a warmer-growing Phrag. Someday, I'll get one. It is such a cutie!


----------



## JPMC (Aug 7, 2011)

cnycharles said:


> nice, and amazing that this is your first phrag to flower
> 
> where did you get it?



Ecuagenera


----------



## toddybear (Aug 7, 2011)

Cute!


----------



## W. Beetus (Aug 7, 2011)

Stunning bloom. I really like this species.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 7, 2011)

cnycharles said:


> where did you get it?





JPMC said:


> This is the first phrag. that I have been able to flower. *I bought it from Ecuagenera *





Amazing first phrag. I'm guessing you got it blooming $ize. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 7, 2011)

short attention span


----------



## NYEric (Aug 7, 2011)

Not brain-fart!? oke:


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 7, 2011)

didn't read the last part of the post

I may be old, but you're older than I am


----------



## NYEric (Aug 7, 2011)

True, BTW he got it from Ecuagenera. -


----------



## Chuck (Aug 8, 2011)

Very nice flower. I have heard that these are difficult to grow. You are doing a fine job. I see a second spike in the background. Well done.


----------



## JPMC (Aug 8, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Amazing first phrag. I'm guessing you got it blooming $ize. Thanks for sharing.



Yes, I did get it blooming size. I bought it in the Spring of 2010. Ecuagenera came to a local orchid show and I bought then. At that time it had one spike on one growth. The spike and growth withered, but two new growths took its place. These are the two that are in and about to bloom.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 8, 2011)

I had a chance at SEPOS to get one similar but that would have killed other purchases. Good job with the plant.


----------



## koshki (Aug 11, 2011)

I seriously love this one! Good growing!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Aug 13, 2011)

Very nice!


----------

